# Top Steelhead Spots



## mencelewski (Sep 4, 2012)

What are some of the best steelhead spots in the Huron River


----------



## ogie (Dec 31, 2011)

There aren't any. Flat Rock dam is a cesspit of fail and shame. It's depressing how many idiots are out there. Up river is nice and quiet, but there's not alot of steel.


----------



## mencelewski (Sep 4, 2012)

Is it a good spot when the steelhead really start coming in or do u recommend another better spot


----------



## Steelplugger (Mar 8, 2006)

The best way to find any good spot is to go out and put the time in on the river.


----------



## YPSIFLY (Feb 13, 2001)

The best spots are the ones you find on your own and don't tell anyone about.

I fish Huroc...it isn't always so bad...but it has its days....


----------



## Benji-bass (Jul 25, 2011)

YPSIFLY said:


> The best spots are the ones you find on your own and don't tell anyone about.
> 
> I fish Huroc...it isn't always so bad...but it has its days....
> 
> [IMG]http://i42.photobucket.com/albums/e324/ypsifly/LORDHUMUNGUS2.jpg[/IMG]


Chris, I remade my Hitman suit and ready to rock the Huroc!! Or we can just check the other spot out. Name the day. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Jfish (Sep 22, 2010)

I'm not far from the Huron river. I wouldn't mind trying it sometime. It's always fun to explore. I fish all over...UP, lower MI, OH tribs...anywhere that holds fish.

Shoot me a PM if you want to explore and learn the river.


----------



## Fontinalis (Mar 17, 2010)

It has been said, repeated, quoted, and drilled over and over. Unless you're into self-deprivation, degradation, and humiliation, don't fish the Huron River for steelhead.


----------



## Roger That (Nov 18, 2010)

Fontinalis said:


> It has been said, repeated, quoted, and drilled over and over. Unless you're into self-deprivation, degradation, and humiliation, don't fish the Huron River for steelhead.


So basically a fly fisherman?

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

Fontinalis said:


> It has been said, repeated, quoted, and drilled over and over. Unless you're into self-deprivation, degradation, and humiliation, don't fish the Huron River for steelhead.


 When Ilived downstate it was most commonly called the Hurine river.


----------



## fallguy (Jan 30, 2007)

Try the boat launch area with fresh spawn dime size bags under a bobber or bounce bottom with floaters and adjust your weight to the speed of the current. Try tossing Hot n Tots to.


----------



## tsr770 (Mar 3, 2010)

There are no steelhead in the Huron, there are no good holes in the Huron, only thing you will catch there is tires, washing machine parts, and discarded shoes. 

Unless your swinging with the spey in a river thats 20 feet wide, under Telegraph Rd because, well that is a very productive method. 

OR

battle your way right up to the south corner of the coffer, stand on the cement wall and jig the boils with a 1 ounce jig w/stinger hook, people always seem to SLAM them right there.

The real story is this, and it pertains to everywhere you chase silver fish in a river.... 90% of the fish are caught by 10% of the fisherman. I have spent way to many hours watching a bobber float by and do nothing on the Huron to tell anyone where they might even get a bump. Most Huron fisherman feel the same way about this little river.


----------



## goldentrout44 (Oct 7, 2012)

TSR best reply ever! lol


----------



## johnny5alive (Jun 11, 2011)

According to many reports the best section of the huron is impounded by the flatrock dam.

The river would really benefit if that dam was removed. The fishing wouldnt change much in Huroc park as most people fish below the coffer.


----------



## YPSIFLY (Feb 13, 2001)

If the dam were removed the walleye fishing on the river and in Lk. Erie might benefit.

The stretch between FR and Belleville is/was considered to be prime walleye habitat by the DNR Fisheries. One of the reasons the ladder was put in place was to allow them get up that way. The irony is, everything but walleye make it up. I've been on past surveys and carp, cats and 'gills make it up but 'eyes are few and far between.

The Huron is actually a great river that offers many possibilities. I've fished it all my life and am constantly amazed at what the river has to offer year round.

Its the people who sometimes fish there that bring the bad rap. Huroc can be a zoo, but its not the most chaotic place on the river. I've seen more bloodshed at the Paper Mill in Ypsi.

Benji I'll send a PM when I get some free time....I took that job.


----------



## Benji-bass (Jul 25, 2011)

Chris: good for you!! Hopefully going well. We're gonna float the lower and scout for chrome. Let ya know the outcome. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## 850XP (Sep 13, 2012)

mencelewski said:


> What are some of the best steelhead spots in the Huron River


Years ago I learned a lot about the river when I use to take a small boat out there in the spring when water levels are higher. Would launch at Flatrock and fish all the way down to I-75. There are many spots that are good. You will be able to access spots that you would not otherwise be able to get at. There are many spots to pull over onto shore and cast a jig under a bobber and others that are better to anchor and fan rods out the back with hot n tots. If you have access to a 12-14 aluminum boat with a fish finder and a gas motor you can learn a lot. NOTE: STAY AWAY FROM DEAD FALLEN TREES, BECAUSE IF YOU GET CAUGHT ON THE UP STREAM SIDE AND THE BOAT CAPSIZES IT CAN BE A DEATH TRAP.


----------



## Fishonator (Nov 5, 2012)

first post, but lifelong huron angler. Ive caught well over 100 steelies on the huron in the 20+ yrs ive been fishing it. It can be great at times.


----------



## Queequeg (Aug 10, 2007)

The Huron doesn't give up her secrets very often. She's a mighty frustrating river that only gives up enough steel to keep the hope alive. We caught one yesterday in 4 hours, which is just frustrating enough to require use to dedicate more time to it. If we never caught, I'd stop going.


----------



## Toga (Nov 11, 2009)

The huron does give up a few fish. Fish it hard and you may catch something other than a shopping cart, faded beer can, or hepatitis from the water 

The DNR should really stop wasting smolt on the Huron and plan them on a river that will give a better return. The ratio of fish planted vs the amount that actually return is just plain awful .


----------

